# IMAC G5 qui refuse de s'allumer



## c_clarice (25 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
Je suis catastrophée d'avoir constaté hier que mon IMAC G5 (acheté en avril 2005) refusait de s'allumer. J'ai vérifié les prises chez moi et le câble de branchement. Mais rien : pas un bruit, pas une lueur quelconque !!! Au secours ! Tous les réparateurs de mon quartier sont en vacances et j'ai besoin d'avoir accès à mon appareil privé. Si quelqu'un peut avoir un conseil. Merci.


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Août 2006)

AppleCare... V&#233;rifie si ton iMac fais partie du programme d'extension de la garantie


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2006)

salut, bienvenue chez macg&#233;.

on va essayer de t'aider.

premii&#232;re &#233;tape : quelque chose de particulier est-il intervenu avant la panne (installation de logiciel, orage ?)
peux-tu lire le n° de s&#233;rie de cette machine ? (sous le pied du imac) et correspond-il &#224; ces num&#233;ros :
W8435xxxxxx &#224; W8522xxxxxx
QP435xxxxxx &#224; QP522xxxxxx
CK435xxxxxx &#224; CK522xxxxxx
YD435xxxxxx &#224; YD522xxxxxx

As-tu eu des soucis r&#233;cemment, brouillage &#233;cran ou autre ?

As-tu compl&#232;tement d&#233;branch&#233; ta machine (y compris le cable secteur) et laiss&#233; reposer quelques minutes avant d'essayer de la relancer ?


----------



## mw3 (25 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> peux-tu lire le n° de série de cette machine ? (sous le pied du imac) et correspond-il à ces numéros :
> W8435xxxxxx à W8522xxxxxx
> QP435xxxxxx à QP522xxxxxx
> CK435xxxxxx à CK522xxxxxx
> YD435xxxxxx à YD522xxxxxx



on peut rajouter les W8525xxxxxx qui ont de gros problèmes avec leurs boitiers d'alimentation.


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2006)

mw3 a dit:
			
		

> on peut rajouter les W8525xxxxxx qui ont de gros problèmes avec leurs boitiers d'alimentation.


Peut être mais cette série n'est pas couverte par le plan Apple.


----------



## mw3 (25 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Peut être mais cette série n'est pas couverte par le plan Apple.



pas encore...


----------



## Pooley (26 Août 2006)

c'est vrai que c'est assez chiant comme probleme... bah pas mieux que les autres hein, tu regardes ton numero de serie et si il est dans la tranche concernée tu appelle apple, t'auras plus qu'a l'emmener chez ton reparateur. tiens nous au courant.

le miens faisait partie de la serie  defectueuse et m'a fait une petite periode dextinctions inopinées toutes les demi heures. j'ai changé de prise et il l'a plus fait, mais il etait super bruyant par contre... l'est parti mercredi dernier et devrait revenir en milieu de semaine... on va esperer ^^


----------



## Claude number X (27 Août 2006)

Vous pensez qu'un des premiers modèles (commandés à la sortie en 2004) avec un SN en W8436xxxxxx qui s'éteint systématiquement après son passage en veille pourrait être pris en charge ?
parce que sur le site d'Apple il est dit :

Les systèmes affectés présenteront l'un des symptômes suivants liés à la vidéo ou à l'alimentation :
Affichage vidéo brouillé ou déformé
Aucun affichage vidéo
Aucune alimentation
Remarque : si votre iMac G5 ne présente aucun de ces symptômes, il est inutile que vous contactiez Apple ou un Centre de Maintenance Agréé Apple. 

Pourtant il me semble clair que le problème soit lié à l'alim


----------



## Pooley (27 Août 2006)

tu es dans la tranche, et si il se coupe c'est un probleme d'alim.

tu es sure que tu l'as acheté en 2004 et pas en 2005? parce que l'extension de garantie est de 2 ans donc je sais pas si tu l'as dépassé ou pas. en tout cas je te conseille d'appeller l'apple store dés que possible


----------



## Claude number X (27 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> tu es dans la tranche, et si il se coupe c'est un probleme d'alim.
> 
> tu es sure que tu l'as acheté en 2004 et pas en 2005? parce que l'extension de garantie est de 2 ans donc je sais pas si tu l'as dépassé ou pas. en tout cas je te conseille d'appeller l'apple store dés que possible




Il a été commandé dans une Fnac en septembre 2004 et livré début octobre. Je suis encore dans les clous  
C'est en fait celui d'un ami avec qui je fais de la MAO


----------



## c_clarice (29 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> salut, bienvenue chez macgé.
> 
> on va essayer de t'aider.
> 
> ...


 
Merci à tous. C'était bien un problème lié à la défaillance du matériel et mon Mac va être réparé gratuitement dans le cadre du programme prévu par Apple. Heureusement que vous m'en avez parlé, sinon je passais à côté.


----------

